# No wonder!



## airelibre

Does an equivalent phrase exist in Hebrew for "no wonder"? Ie, "that explains why..." and so on.


----------



## origumi

מה הפלא or אין פלא.

I think it was coined in early modern Hebrew, maybe influenced by a European language (Yiddish?).


----------



## origumi

Oh, and also אין תימה.

תימה = wonder (something surprising). Pronounced "te(i)mah" (the "h" is not silent)
פלא = wonder (something miraculous)


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> Oh, and also אין תימה.
> 
> תימה = wonder (something surprising). Pronounced "te(i)mah" (the "h" is not silent)
> פלא = wonder (something miraculous)



Even in modern Israeli Hebrew? I've never noticed the final h when people say שמה (her name).


----------



## arielipi

It is not common but used.


----------



## airelibre

I mean I've heard it in readings and chantings of the tanakh but I thought that was a different situation to everyday speech.
How about news readers on the radio? Would they generally have to pronounce the he mappik?


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> Even in modern Israeli Hebrew? I've never noticed the final h when people say שמה (her name).


There are some other threads about pronunciation of ה in modern Hebrew. I meant to say the the ה _should _not be silent.

ת-מ-ה is one of few verbs that end with ה and yet belong to גזרת השלמים and not נחי ל"ה. This is because their final ה is a "true" consonant.


----------



## tFighterPilot

origumi said:


> Oh, and also אין תימה.


Never heard it in my life.


----------



## airelibre

Is he mappik pronounced in official announcements/radio news readings etc.?
For example in an imaginary situation where the reader says "a tall woman and her tall husband..."
אישה גבוהה ואישה הגבוה
(So there is a mapik on all the words except the first)
Would they be expected to pronounce the final he as a consonant?


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> Never heard it in my life.


אין תימה שלא שמעת את זה. _אין פלא_ תופס את אותה נישה באקולוגיה של השפה ודחק את מתחרתהו. גם _אין פלא_ עשוי להיות ביטוי מאויים, אם כי לא בסכנת הכחדה.


----------



## tFighterPilot

origumi said:


> אין תימה שלא שמעת את זה. _אין פלא_ תופס את אותה נישה באקולוגיה של השפה ודחק את מתחרתהו. גם _אין פלא_ עשוי להיות ביטוי מאויים, אם כי לא בסכנת הכחדה.


אז מה הטעם להביא ביטוי שלכל דבר ועניין לא קיים בעברית? זה כמו להביא איזו מילה שהייתה קיימת במחזה של שייקספיר ושגם אז לאף אחד לא היה מושג מה משמעותה בתור מילה באנגלית...


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> אז מה הטעם להביא ביטוי שלכל דבר ועניין לא קיים בעברית? זה כמו להביא איזו מילה שהייתה קיימת במחזה של שייקספיר ושגם אז לאף אחד לא היה מושג מה משמעותה בתור מילה באנגלית...



הביטוי היה פעיל עד לפני תקופה קצרה. בראשיתה של העברית המודרנית _אין תימה_ ו_אין פלא_ דרו בכפיפה אחת. אנחנו משמרים מילים מלפני שלושת אלפים שנה, על חמישים שנה נתווכח? ראה מה אומר ח"כ יעקב גיל לפני כשלושים שנה: _אין תימה כי       תרעש ארץ, אין פלא כי ירגשו אמות הספים_. על שכיית חמדה שכזו אתה מוכן לוותר?
קראתי השבוע מאמר מדעי-פופולרי שהופיע בו המשפט הזה: _כיום אנו יכולים לתאר תופעות טבע מרהיבות שמתרחשות בתוך גרעין האטום, ומנגד  יש בידינו הבנה מרשימה ביותר של תופעות שקורות על סקאלות של גלקסיות רבות.  במאמר זה ננסה להבין מדוע זכינו באתנה שכזו ולאן מועדות פנינו._ שפשפתי את עיני בתמהון - מאיפה פיזיקאי מכיר את המילה אתנה שנחבאת בפרק נידח של הושע? מסתבר שמילים הן כמו עוף החול.


----------



## airelibre

.אשאל עוד פעם לפני שאני אוותר. תגידו לי אם זה פשוט דבר שלא שמים לב לו



airelibre said:


> Is he mappik pronounced in official announcements/radio news readings etc.?
> For example in an imaginary situation where the reader says "a tall woman and her tall husband..."
> אישה גבוהה ואישה הגבוה
> (So there is a mapik on all the words except the first)
> Would they be expected to pronounce the final he as a consonant?


----------



## tFighterPilot

airelibre said:


> Is he mappik pronounced in official announcements/radio news readings etc.?
> For example in an imaginary situation where the reader says "a tall woman and her tall husband..."
> אישה גבוהה ואישה הגבוה
> (So there is a mapik on all the words except the first)
> Would they be expected to pronounce the final he as a consonant?


Avri Gilad does that sometimes, don't think anyone else does.


----------



## arielipi

Well, on he hashiyuch i do that - it is more decisive that way.


----------

